# Mosquito Crappie Classic



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake Marina will be hosting its annual Spring Crappie Classic at Mosquito Lake on May 10. First place will be $1300.00 based on 50 boats. you can call the marina for more details or entry forms


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

entry is $80.00 per team


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

This tournament can be fished from a boat or from the shore


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Entries are coming in good for the crappie tournament. Its not to late to sign up. Stop in at mosquito lake marina for a entry form or call and will mail one out. $1300.00 first place based on 50 boats


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Dont forget this Saturday is Mosquito Lake Marinas Spring Crappie Classic. You can still sign up and do so the morning of also. Plenty of cash,prizes and trophies. You can call the Marina for more info if needed.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake Marina will open at 5am on Saturday for the tournament. You can sign up the morning of the tournament. You must be signed up by 630am and attend the pre tournament meeting at that time. Good Luck to all the teams that pre registered


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Any results and pictures?


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are the results from Saturdays Crappie Tournament at Mosquito Lake Marina. There where a total of 106 Crappie weighed in. 19 teams where entered. 10 teams weighed in limits of 10 crappie.


1. Frank Carpenter & Neil Carpenter 10.47 pounds

2. Adam & Graig Richards 10.34 pounds

3. Ken Smith & Tim Oden 9.83 pounds

4. Michael Rohr & Terry Wiggens 9.48 pounds

Big Crappie, Adam & Graig Richards 1.34 Pounds

Congradultions to all the winners and thanks to all that participated


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Congrats to the winners. Good job!!!

Are you still considering a walleye tourney?


----------

